# New Turner LIVERY for Rolex 24 at Daytona



## TurnerMotorspt (Sep 25, 2017)

After much anticipation Turner Motorsport is exceptionally excited to announce the team's newest partnership to commence the 2018 WeatherTech SportsCar Championship at Daytona International Speedway.

LIQUI MOLY has become the official lubricant supplier and partner of Turner Motorsport. The exciting new partnership will kick off in just a couple short weeks with the white, blue and red liveried No. 96 LIQUI MOLY branded BMW M6 GT3.

As pictured above, the No. 96 LIQUI MOLY BMW M6 GT3 will feature a white base color to contrast with the red and blue signature colors of the iconic LIQUI MOLY brand.

"We maintain a long cooperation with German auto companies," said Peter Baumann Marketing Director for LIQUI MOLY. "Our oils are officially approved by BMW and other German auto manufactures so it is a natural fit for our company. By participating in the IMSA series and promoting it, we are strengthening our brand awareness and showing the quality of our LIQUI MOLY products because what performs well on the racetrack will also perform well on the road."

"LIQUI MOLY is a dream partner," said Will Turner, President of Turner Motorsport. "Without a premium and proven oil, success in endurance racing is not possible. The products we use in our racecars must withstand extreme conditions and LIQUI MOLY can do just that. LIQUI MOLY offers a complete line of al products we use at the track, in our race shop , and in our exclusively BMW service center , making this partnership much more valuable."

LIQUI MOLY offers a unique range of more than 4000 products globally. This product range includes motor oils, additives, greases, pastes, sprays, car care and sealants. Founded in 1957, LIQUI MOLY develops and produces their products in Germany. They are the market leader for additives and are repeatedly voted the best oil brand.

Turner Motorsport, a seven-time Championship BMW race team has followed the same approach with many successful partnerships since 1998, developing and testing products on the racetrack to then retail all around the world.

"I speak for all of us here at Turner Motorsport to say how excited we are to have such a strong partnership with a company and brand like LIQUI MOLY. They are dedicated to providing the highest quality products for automobiles all around the world," said Jay Baier, Director of Marketing, Turner Motorsport. "LIQUI MOLY is a very well-known and established brand in both high performing street cars as well as on the race track so this partnership is a natural fit with Turner motorsport "

Turner Motorsport has competed in over 270 professional races with BMW since 1998 and has been the a constant and prominent BMW race team in North America for over two decades.

The No. 96 LIQUI MOLY BMW M6 GT3 will head south to Florida later this week in preparation for the race on January 27th and 28th.

On track action will begin Thursday, January 25th with the first GTD practice at 9:20am EST. Qualifying for the Rolex 24 at Daytona will be on Thursday at 3:55pm EST and will be LIVE on IMSA TV. The Rolex 24 at Daytona takes the green flag at 2:00pm EST on Saturday and will be broadcast LIVE on Fox.

Special Thanks to all our sponsors: 









When you see the new livery share it with us use the tag #TurnerLivery on social media


----------

